# Moebius to do Original Galactica Models!



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I once in a while go to Barnes and Nobile to see the current issue of Finescale Modeler. I saw an add for the 35th anniversary of Battlestar Galactica. I called the number in the article and yes Moebius will do Original Galactica models including the Galactica herself. He did say they won't be out for some time but an all new Original Galactica model and I know from Moebius it will be top notch quality. How much better can it get! Guy Schlicter.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

Good. I much prefer the original stuff


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Been looking forward to the new, original, Galactica since Frank announced it at Wonderfest back in May! :thumbsup:


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

Good, about time we see a decent TOS BSG kit.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Yes...but it will be for not if its isn't at least...18" in length like the Monogram kit was? even bigger would be just fine with me.


----------



## Maritain (Jan 16, 2008)

fluke said:


> Yes...but it will be for not if its isn't at least...18" in length like the Monogram kit was? even bigger would be just fine with me.


Yep, I agree, about 24" to 32" would be awesome.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Maritain said:


> Yep, I agree, about 24" to 32" would be awesome.


Sorry, it will be in scale with the new Galactica and be about the same size as the old Monagram kit, from what they said.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2001)

RSN said:


> Sorry, it will be in scale with the new Galactica and be about the same size as the old Monagram kit, from what they said.


I think it will be terrific to have the Classic Galactica, New Galactica, and the Pegasus in the same scale.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Oh boy... the "Galactica Scale" issue will be back in the post headlines shortly, then, I'm sure! It's almost as much fun as the "which way does the Enterprise bridge face? topic!

We know, with certainty, the size of the "nuBSG" Galactica. We now this because the SFX team established it "in stone." But there are plenty of disparate views on the TOS Galactica's size. I've been won over to the perspective that the TOS ship is, in fact, actually quite a bit larger than the "nuBSG" ship.

Here's an excellent study of the TOS ship's size. This is what convinced me that what I'd been lead to believe about the size of the ship wasn't really a good answer.

http://ravensbranch.allen.com/galacticasize.html

As I said... I accept one of the larger sizes, though I guess the "accepted answer" will be something between 4,000 and 5,000 feet in length. Just a bit longer than the nuBSG ship.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

CLBrown said:


> Oh boy... the "Galactica Scale" issue will be back in the post headlines shortly, then, I'm sure! It's almost as much fun as the "which way does the Enterprise bridge face? topic!
> 
> We know, with certainty, the size of the "nuBSG" Galactica. We now this because the SFX team established it "in stone." But there are plenty of disparate views on the TOS Galactica's size. I've been won over to the perspective that the TOS ship is, in fact, actually quite a bit larger than the "nuBSG" ship.
> 
> ...


I remember way back when the show first aired that one of the FX guys or someone said in a article that the Galactica was about a mile long. That is just how I have always thought of her and that is close to one of the measurements you had, so I am good with that.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

Aside from the BSG herself, I wonder what else they will do? The Viper and Raider seem like no-brainers (and maybe basestar), but to me the next logical thing that would really get people's interest would be the shuttle. Maybe even with a little landram!! (Talk about another scale discussion!)

M


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

Bradleyfett said:


> Aside from the BSG herself, I wonder what else they will do? The Viper and Raider seem like no-brainers (and maybe basestar), but to me the next logical thing that would really get people's interest would be the shuttle. Maybe even with a little landram!! (Talk about another scale discussion!)
> 
> M


There are quite a few ships from TOS BSG which are possibilities.

1) The Galactica itself (with decals for the rest of the named ships, obviously).

2) The Viper.

3) The... what was it called, the "Asp" or whatever... the "older version" fighter? It had flat wings with a vertical tail fin... not the angled wings... but was similar to a Viper in other ways.

4) The shuttle.

5) The LandRam.

6) The ships of the ragtag fleet (I can see a "kit" containing a bunch of little ships... and maybe two or three larger, more complex ones sold separately?)

7) The Cylon BaseStar

8) The Cylon Raider.

9) The Cylon Bomber. (I can't recall which episode this was on, but do recall it.)

10) The "Lightship." 

11) The "Eastern Alliance" Cruiser.

12) Oh, and I'm prepared to duck after suggesting this one... how about the flying motorcycles?!?!?!

What else am I missing?

Obviously, not all of those will come to pass... I expect to see just the same ones Monogram did before, with maybe just the shuttle as an extra... but it sure would be slick to see some of those other "rarer" designs, huh?


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Bradleyfett said:


> Aside from the BSG herself, I wonder what else they will do? The Viper and Raider seem like no-brainers (and maybe basestar), but to me the next logical thing that would really get people's interest would be the shuttle. Maybe even with a little landram!! (Talk about another scale discussion!)
> 
> M


They had the Raider pattern on display at Wonderfest..........so, the Galactica and the Raider for sure. I would want a Shuttle next before another Viper personally.


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> 12) Oh, and I'm prepared to duck after suggesting this one... how about the flying motorcycles?!?!?!


 
You won't catch me 'throwing the first stone' on that one:


----------



## Bradleyfett (Jan 22, 2003)

CLBrown said:


> 3) The... what was it called, the "Asp" or whatever... the "older version" fighter? It had flat wings with a vertical tail fin... not the angled wings... but was similar to a Viper in other ways.


6th Millenium Fighter or Antique Viper



CLBrown said:


> 6) The ships of the ragtag fleet (I can see a "kit" containing a bunch of little ships... and maybe two or three larger, more complex ones sold separately?)


Now THAT sounds fun! Like the Trek 3-ship sets!



CLBrown said:


> 9) The Cylon Bomber. (I can't recall which episode this was on, but do recall it.)


Cylon Tanker maybe? 

-M


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

CLBrown said:


> There are quite a few ships from TOS BSG which are possibilities.
> 
> 1) The Galactica itself (with decals for the rest of the named ships, obviously).
> 
> ...


A two seat variant of the Viper would be nice as well as the advanced Cylon Raider from "The Night The Cylons Landed". Another good one to do would be the space shuttle like craft from the episode that also had the "Eastern Alliance" cruiser in it. Alternate decals could also be included to build it as "Ranger 3" from "Buck Rogers".


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

Some of you must have been living on a desert island. This has been talked about on and off for weeks ever since Wonderfest.

The bigger and more detailed the Galactica the better in my books.


----------



## CLBrown (Sep 8, 2010)

SUNGOD said:


> Some of you must have been living on a desert island. This has been talked about on and off for weeks ever since Wonderfest.
> 
> The bigger and more detailed the Galactica the better in my books.


Well, ya know, not everyone gets to take time off to go to Wonderfest... or we'd rather spend our available time off on a Caribbean island... go figure!


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

It was discussed right here too on the Moebius forum


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

He might be referring to the "deluxe" Cylon fighter in Galactica 1980 "The Night The Cylons Landed." There were no variants in the original series.


----------



## Scorpitat (Oct 7, 2004)

OK......if we are going all out, I would like a shuttle from the show "V".
I mean if we are doing the old shows, I'd like one of those!

( Ducking for cover and running away, giggling like a looney. ) :wave::tongue:

Sincerely,
Scorp.


----------

